# Look what I found!



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It sounds better than the ones I purchased at Academy.







It was hiding in a bow case that came with a purchase. It was still in the box.


----------



## Model97shooter (Mar 2, 2013)

Great looking call!!!!


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

nice, looks like an older model


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet. Now go see if it works lol...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Beauiful. Brings back a lot of great memories.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Bummer that I can't seem to find my old one.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, what a find! Little bit of history there!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You've got a good one there. The Wild Call was Weems first production call. First produced in 1954. In 1960 it was changed from the Wild Call to the All-Call. You've got a nice piece of predator call history, especially with the original box.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I think my wife threw the box away. I can't find it anymore.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty:


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

22magnum said:


> I think my wife threw the box away. I can't find it anymore.


Prolly ended up in the same place as my Yogi Berra baseball card....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She owes you a gun 22magnum !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

at least...................


----------

